# Property west of Alex



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

Could anyone please point me in the right direction for developers/agents of apartments and villas for sale in the coastal areas west of Alex?

I have Googled it a few times and can find places for sale in 2005....

I'm just looking for a regular weekend place away from the city.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

islander said:


> Could anyone please point me in the right direction for developers/agents of apartments and villas for sale in the coastal areas west of Alex?
> 
> I have Googled it a few times and can find places for sale in 2005....
> 
> ...





You want to buy?


----------



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> You want to buy?


I might - we're just playing with ideas at the moment and are at the information gathering stage.

The cheque book is firmly in the pocket at this point in time! We'll see how/if the elections take place but I might take a punt if I feel that the risk is worth it.


----------

